

The Return of Pay - freshfey
http://garyvaynerchuk.com/post/1408128486

======
petercooper
Poor title and I'm not surprised this is languishing.. I just submitted this
with "Gary Vaynerchuk on how Apple has established a for-pay content culture"
- not a great title itself, but it'd get the votes (titles being a big part of
the game around here).

~~~
freshfey
So true...I didn't even think a lot about the title, I'll be more attentive
next time, thanks :)

